# Jägermount



## Animos93 (8. September 2008)

Hi Buffedcommunity,
Ich lag eben in meinem Bett und hab ein gutes Buch gelesen ( World of Warcraft Aufstieg der Horde^^ ),
als ich auf die Idee kam das Jäger auf ihrem pet reiten können. Dies könnte man wie beim Hexer oder Pala durch ne längere Questreihe erlernen oder halt auf lvl 80 oder 90 durch Irgendeine Skillung.
Wollt mal fragen wie ihr die Idee findet =)

mfg
Animos

Edit: Bevor hiers noch ein paar100 Leute schreiben. Ja es wäre net mit allen pets möglich aber mit Bären, Tigern usw... wäre es machbar^^
Edit2: Wtf. Was is dabei unfair? Hexer bekommen nen Mount genauso wie Palas. Es is ja nur ein "Erweiterungsvorschlag". Und gesagt, dass es nichts kosten soll hab ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. September 2008)

Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber


----------



## Melih (8. September 2008)

dann reite ich als troll hunter auf mein 10 cm großen eber......na dann gut nacht


----------



## kolopol (8. September 2008)

Bei einer BM skillung durchaus vorstellbar ^


----------



## phexus (8. September 2008)

he,

ich hab mir grad den "Großen Weißen Kodo" erfarmt und nun soll ich spekulativerweise auf meinem Löwen reiten? Da seh ich ja aus wie eine N811kopie.. nein danke.
Komische Idee überhaupt. Des is zum kämpfen da und kein Muli.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber


/sign
Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

oh ja klasse
sollen wir andern dann 5200g zahlen für epic fliegen und der setzt sich auf sein tier und feddich?

LOL


----------



## Arahtor (8. September 2008)

Ich würde mir den Riesenaptor zähmen ihn hochrot anlaufen lassen ein paar vergrößerungstränke schlucken und dann drauf reiten. Gut der Nachteil ich würde an der Mauer zu OG hängen bleiben xD


----------



## Grimdhoul (8. September 2008)

ich spiel zwar keinen Hunter (mehr) aber die idee wäre echt nett. als auisgleich kann man ja das verlangen, was reiten und Mount auch so kosten würden ... aber generell find ich die idee klasse. BM Bietet sich ja an wie kolopol so treffend meinte
lg


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. September 2008)

meine Freundin spielt eine wunderschöne Blutelfenjägerin und ich glaube nicht, das sie auf ihrem Felshetzer reiten will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (8. September 2008)

Ja eindeutig, vorallem auf dem Teufelssaurier 'lol'


----------



## Drumexister (8. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?


Hmm coole idee ^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber



man kann au einfach mal nix sagen wenn man nur scheiße labert^^ so far ich fänd das wär ne geile idee ich bin zwar kei hunter spieler aber sowas wär ne echt nette erweiterung^^


----------



## Drumexister (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh ja klasse
> sollen wir andern dann 5200g zahlen für epic fliegen und der setzt sich auf sein tier und feddich?
> 
> LOL


wie wäre es mit nem extra reitskill für hunter so 6k gold 10k 11 k?...


----------



## BloodySkywalker (8. September 2008)

Ich persönlich finde die Idee gut. Man könnte das ganze in den Tierherrschaftsbaum einbinden.


----------



## Earthfighter (8. September 2008)

Was soll das arme Tier denn noch alles machen? kämpfen, für dich sterben und jetzt soll es auch noch deinen dicken Hintern durch die Gegend tragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also bitte


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2008)

immer die klasse wo der main is imemr neue fähigkeiten die so overpowert sind haben wollen na?^^
nein soll er nicht können und wenn schon dann so langsam wie normal 
sonst will ich für meinen druiden auch ne riesig schnelle reisegestellt wenn n jäger das bekommen würde...


----------



## Animos93 (8. September 2008)

Hmm viele sagen ja es wäre unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber aber warum? Haben sie dadruch irgendeinen Vorteil oder so? Hexenmeister, Palas und bald auch Todesritter haben doch auch ihr "eigenes Mount". Es kann ja ganz schnell sein also +100%. Aber naja is ja auch egal war nur so ne Idee^^


----------



## Dexatron (8. September 2008)

Kam mir auch schonmal in den Gedanken...

Jetzt müsste es nur noch nen Tiger wie des orange Mount von den trollos in strangle geben und die Welt wäre schöhn xD


----------



## Simael (8. September 2008)

Also was soll hier heißen unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber. Hexermount: Kosten 96 Silber oder wieviel waren es? OK Epic Mounts sind auch aufwendiger aber trotzdem. Der DUDU hatte immer den Vorteil der Reisegestalt. Der Hunter muss alles selber zahlen. Muni, Food fürs Pet, Mounts. Der bekommt quasi nix geschenkt (außer Reppkosten TOTSTELLEN FTW!!!) ;-)

Nun ja in verbindung mit einer Questreihe fände ich es in Ordnung. Aber nicht das eigentliche Jägerpet, sondern evtl. ein spezielles Mount was man im laufe einer Q-Reihe zähmen müsste.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. September 2008)

Klasse Idee, sollte man echt mal im Blizz Forum vorschlagen, wenn es das nicht schon gab.
Man sollte es aber einschränken, wie zum Beispiel nur auf Exotischen Tieren reiten zu dürfen, oder halt auf denen die es aushalten können.
Ich würde mich echt freuen auf einem Kernhund oder ähnliches reiten zu dürfen.
Es sollte auch kein Skill sein, jeder Jäger sollte es erlernen können für 5000g oder so.

Nahja, aber wenn sowas realisiert wird, sollte man auch Gnomen tamen können, damit man auf denen reiten kann.
War schon immer mein größter WoW Traum. xD


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (8. September 2008)

also eigendlich die idee nicht schlecht
soll dan auch so sein das nur bestimmte pets reiten kann

aber schwer umsetztbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rinkep (8. September 2008)

Ich als Krieger will auch mal was dolles können.

Die einen können sich sonstwo hin porten, die nächsten können meinen  Gedanken kontrollieren andere wiederrum haben ihre Begleiter....

Und was kann der Krieger? Draufhauen und rosten.......


----------



## Lisutari (8. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> man kann au einfach mal nix sagen wenn man nur scheiße labert^^ so far ich fänd das wär ne geile idee ich bin zwar kei hunter spieler aber sowas wär ne echt nette erweiterung^^


Wieso laber ich nur scheiße wenn ich sage es wäre unfair wenn Jäger aufeinmal Spinnen, Krabben, Eber, Löwen etc reiten können? Und mit der Erweiterung Teufelsarier, Eiswindchimären und und und...


----------



## Morphes (8. September 2008)

Ich finde die Idee sehr Gut! Auch gar nicht ungerecht gegenüber den anderen Klassen, jede Klasse hat halt Ihre eigenen besonderen eigenschaften  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sollte allerdings in form einer Fähigkeit für Pets ablaufen, die nur bestimmten Pets erlaubt ist zu lernen. Wie Raptor, Schreiter etc.
Bei einigen Begleitern würde ich es mir schon sehr komisch vorstellen wenn man auf Ihnen reiten könnte :-)


----------



## Riku182 (8. September 2008)

Ich fand das sowieso immer komisch warum bekommen Palas ein eigenes Mount obwohl sie rein garnichts mit Tieren (Pferden) zutun haben also ich fände die idee nicht schlecht natürlich müsten diese Pets dann größer werden aber so keine schlechte idee. *sich vorstell Taure auf Schwein* Oder eine Quest reihe in der man sich halt das Mount zähmen muss. Also erst eins aussuchen und dann Zähmen das würde mehr vielfalt in die Klasse bringen.

Tante Edith kam grad rein und Schwang eine riesige Fahne auf der 100 stand und schrie dabei "OLE OLE" kann mir wer das ma pls erklären?


----------



## Animos93 (8. September 2008)

@ Vodoo
Soll sich Blizz hal mal anstrengen!^^ Wir schieben denen jeden Monat 15 euro in ... Da kann man ja wohl was erwarten XD
Achja ich selber spiel keinen Hunter bin nen Lock =)


----------



## riggedi (8. September 2008)

rinkep schrieb:


> Und was kann der Krieger? Draufhauen und rosten.......


Hallo?! Die bekommen die meisten Repkosten ab - das sollte doch allein schon Anreiz genug sein einen Krieger zu leveln.
Aber ich frage mich momentan, wie ein Jäger auf einem Skorpid oder einer Krebsart reiten soll. Liegt der aufm Bauch drauf mit dem Kopf nach vorn oder eher auf dem Rücken liegend mit den Füßen auf den Scheren des Krustentieres?

Riggedi


----------



## Schlächter1 (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso laber ich nur scheiße wenn ich sage es wäre unfair wenn Jäger aufeinmal Spinnen, Krabben, Eber, Löwen etc reiten können? Und mit der Erweiterung Teufelsarier, Eiswindchimären und und und...



omg es wird arier im nächsten addon geben?

heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith meint gerade: Hat der Teufelsarier etwas mit dem Teufelsdruiden zu tun?


----------



## darkpumpkin (8. September 2008)

Ich fänd es eig cool wenn die auf ihren pets reiten könnten (damit mein ich nich fliegen) .
Unfair find ich es nich es gibt auch andre klassen die ihr mount geschenkt bekommmen.


----------



## Deryana (8. September 2008)

Hmm geht ja nich drum das man drauf reiten MUSS

Alleine die Möglichkeit es zu können wäre nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ehrlich, die Paar Gold fürs Mount die man dann spart...wayne!
Sacht ja keiner das man sich keinen Reitskill kaufen muss oder?


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Hallo?! Die bekommen die meisten Repkosten ab - das sollte doch allein schon Anreiz genug sein einen Krieger zu leveln.
> Aber ich frage mich momentan, wie ein Jäger auf einem Skorpid oder einer Krebsart reiten soll. Liegt der aufm Bauch drauf mit dem Kopf nach vorn oder eher auf dem Rücken liegend mit den Füßen auf den Scheren des Krustentieres?



stellt sich mir grad die Frage: können Jäger eigentlich auch Eichhörnchen zähmen und klettern die ab und zu auf Bäume?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2008)

Es geht ja auch nicht darum das man das reiten kann, es geht dann einfach darum das man sich sozusagen jedes mount beschaffen kann was man will:
An den Tag ne spinne mal,  an den anderen tag mal ein tiger etc....


----------



## phexus (8. September 2008)

Weibliche Blutelfe auf King Mosh Mount gesehen! Erster "Erlkönig" im Un Goro Krater gesichtet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (8. September 2008)

Eigentlich eine coole Idee nur wird es bei manchen Pets komisch aussehen bzw nicht funktionieren.

Leider würde ich auf meinem Ghostsaber aussehen wie ein Alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (8. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum das man das reiten kann, es geht dann einfach darum das man sich sozusagen jedes mount beschaffen kann was man will:
> An den Tag ne spinne mal,  an den anderen tag mal ein tiger etc....



Wenn dann würd man auch nur eins haben was man sich am anfang halt zähmt das behält man dann.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Wenn dann würd man auch nur eins haben was man sich am anfang halt zähmt das behält man dann.



und du GLAUBST das würde irgendjemand interessieren? Manche würden am liebsten die Rasse & Fraktion wechseln ich sage dir die GMs wären nur noch mit Jägerpetsanfragen beschäftigt......


----------



## Rhokan (8. September 2008)

Daswäre schon allein deswegen unfair weil sie sich ne Eule zähmen könnten und sie fliegen 0o


----------



## Jeffy (8. September 2008)

naja mit wotlk mounts ala renozeros und rießenraptor vorstellbar aber meine derzeitige savannenjägerin muss ich schon groß und rot machen damit ich nich mit den füßen auf m boden schleif =P

so far


----------



## Jeffy (8. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Daswäre schon allein deswegen unfair weil sie sich ne Eule zähmen könnten und sie fliegen 0o



eigentlich ne geniale idee =P


----------



## Riku182 (8. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> und du GLAUBST das würde irgendjemand interessieren? Manche würden am liebsten die Rasse & Fraktion wechseln ich sage dir die GMs wären nur noch mit Jägerpetsanfragen beschäftigt......



dann haben sie halt pech gehabt dann sollte man sich das vllt überlegen welches man sich nimmt.


----------



## Crosis (8. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Hi Buffedcommunity,
> Ich lag eben in meinem Bett und hab ein gutes Buch gelesen ( World of Warcraft Aufstieg der Horde^^ ),
> als ich auf die Idee kam das Jäger auf ihrem pet reiten können. Dies könnte man wie beim Hexer oder Pala durch ne längere Questreihe erlernen oder halt auf lvl 80 oder 90 durch Irgendeine Skillung.
> Wollt mal fragen wie ihr die Idee findet =)
> ...


dann will ich als hexer auch auf meiner blauen blase reiten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> dann will ich als hexer auch auf meiner blauen blase reiten können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich als Krieger auf meinen 2 2h äxten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (8. September 2008)

Simael schrieb:


> Also was soll hier heißen unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber. Hexermount: Kosten 96 Silber oder wieviel waren es? OK Epic Mounts sind auch aufwendiger aber trotzdem. Der DUDU hatte immer den Vorteil der Reisegestalt. Der Hunter muss alles selber zahlen. Muni, Food fürs Pet, Mounts. Der bekommt quasi nix geschenkt (außer Reppkosten TOTSTELLEN FTW!!!) ;-)
> 
> Nun ja in verbindung mit einer Questreihe fände ich es in Ordnung. Aber nicht das eigentliche Jägerpet, sondern evtl. ein spezielles Mount was man im laufe einer Q-Reihe zähmen müsste.



Aspekt des Geparden??? Oder wie der schneller laufen Buff heißt? Der Pala und der Hexer sind früher bis 40 überall hingedackelt. Seit dem Patch und Reiten ab 30 siehts erst anders aus...


----------



## Viorel (8. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?


Na dat wäre sehr nice da wäre ich schon dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (8. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?


haha lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Na dat wäre sehr nice da wäre ich schon dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wenn der druide dann mal ausloggen muss? mitten im bossfight? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (8. September 2008)

bin zwar selbst hunter, aber dass find ich doch n bissl unfair... ausserdem siehts blöd aus als orc auf nem skorpiden zu reiten xD


----------



## Sammies (8. September 2008)

Wenn würde sowas nur den Gnomen zustehen.....
Ein Gnomjäger der sich sein eigenes Reittier zähmt xDDD 
Schon der Gedanke da dran ist nice 

Made my Day


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2008)

Sammies schrieb:


> Wenn würde sowas nur den Gnomen zustehen.....
> Ein Gnomjäger der sich sein eigenes Reittier zähmt xDDD
> Schon der Gedanke da dran ist nice
> 
> Made my Day


Hmm dann sind gnome endlich normal groß wie andere Rassen?


----------



## Zwergjaeger (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber



was is mit dem druiden? flugfähigkeit???


----------



## Sammies (8. September 2008)

Nein! Warum sollten sie dann würden es ja Tauren sein xDDDDD


----------



## Korgor (8. September 2008)

Sollte der Hunter sowas bekommen, dann will ich mit meinem:
Krieger auf dem Schild fliegen / reiten,...
Magier auf dem Stab / Besen fliegen / reiten,...
Priester auf dem Stab / Geist fliegen /reiten,... 
...können !

Wir Mages / Priester / Krieger bekommen nix *NIX* geschenkt !


----------



## JP_1018 (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber



unfair?

hexer haben ihr eigenes mount palas todesritter, ingis, bgler usw. kann da nix unfaires erkennen


----------



## Sammies (8. September 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> was is mit dem druiden? flugfähigkeit???


Dann könntest du ja auch sagen des es Unfair ist vom Warlock und vom Pala von wegen mit lvl 30 ihr Mount ist das selbe in Grün


----------



## Humbert (8. September 2008)

mann erst gepostet und dann drüber nach gedacht

also ich würde mal sagen nix unfair

erstens Hexer, Pala, Todesritter bekommen ein mount geschenkt.

zweitens Magier konnen sich selbst und gruppen in jede hauptstadt porten. zu dem noch nach theramore

drittens hexer konnen jemanden zu sich holen (mit etwas hilfe aber sie besitzen die fähigkeit)

viertens ingi´s können sich ein mount bauen auch wenn nur die fluggeräte sind

fünftens druiden haben reisegestalt, erste flugform, epic flugform (welche sie auch erst machen können wenn 5000g in luft aufgelöst wurde beim lehrer)

sechstens wird der preis unfairer weise für epic fliegen im nächsten addon gesenkt

siebtens alle (ausser ingi) müssen für den epic reiten eine quest machen die einiges kostet

warum sollte dann der jäger nicht ausgesuchte pets mit besonderen fähigkeiten (wie spurt, schleichen, verstohlenheit oder raumkrümmung)
mit seinen vorhanden reitskill nutzen können. (60, 100, 60f und 280f) f=fliegen

nur die möglichkeit "Reittier zähmen" beim lehrer wie jeden anderen Zauber auch kaufen.

das mit dem futter ist ne andere geschichte.

und für krieger und andere klassen wird sich auch was finden

könnt ihr gleich mal einen neuen thread auf machen mit dem thema was andere klassen für mounts, superskills erlernen können sollten und mal gedanken drüber machen.

World of Warcraft ist ein fantasy rollenspiel oder ???


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber


aha wenn meinst was zahlt den ein pala für sein mount und hexer also aber wäre mies schon mit lvl 10 rumzureiten und auch so bldöe idee auf sowas kann man nur kommen wenn man hunter ist und kein geld für sein mount gefarmt hat selber schuld und ich willl mir nicht vorstellen was welche mit skorpionen oder eulen machen


----------



## neo1986 (8. September 2008)

Find ich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hazm (8. September 2008)

100% dagegen!
Wo bleibt da der Sinn?

MFG hazm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (8. September 2008)

Ich finde es schlecht, spiele selbst jäger als main und finde diese idee wirklioch grauenhaft, wie willst du auf manchen pets reiten? z.B. Krokodil, oder dieses tier was man in der Scherbenwelt findet. und außerdem hätte dann die Reitschildkröten Lootkarte keinen sinn mehr weil man als hunter sich einfach eine Schildkröte zähmen kann..


----------



## busaku (8. September 2008)

Habe malwieder keinen anderen Post meiner Vorposter gelesen.. aaaaber (wahrscheinlich wurde das schon geschrieben *G*) wäre in meinen Augen sowas sehr gut möglich.. zwar nicht auf seinem Pet, aber jedoch auch auf nem Wildtier.. ist doch an sich ne ganz feine Sache. Schneesturm sollte dann halt die bereitbaren Pets sehr übersichtlich machen.. vllt. so auf 1-3 begrenzen. Schlags ma im Blizz-Forum vor, plx ^^


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber


...und nicht bei allen pets möglich


----------



## neo1986 (8. September 2008)

Humbert schrieb:


> mann erst gepostet und dann drüber nach gedacht
> 
> also ich würde mal sagen nix unfair
> 
> ...


Genau deiner Meinung.
Es könnte mit lev 30 die fähigkeit "60%schnelles reitier zähmen" lernen.
Mit Lev 60 dan "100% snelles reitier zähmen" und mit lev 70 "flugtier zähmen"
Find ich ne ganz gete idee!


----------



## Humbert (8. September 2008)

wer redet von level 10 an

und was wollt ihr immer auf einem skorpiden oder eichhörnchen reiten ist ja wohl klar das das blöd aussehen würde aber schon mal nen draenei pala auf seinem klassen mount gesehen


----------



## Shurycain (8. September 2008)

Wie meinst du alle Tiere ? Glaub mir diese Mühe würde sich Blizz nicht machen ! Du musst ja auch sehen wie viel Arbeit dahinter stecken würde.
Wen man jetz z.B nur bestimmte Tiere zähmen könnte wie den.... öhm.. kp fällt grad keins ein das passend wäre.^^

Shury


----------



## neo1986 (8. September 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlecht, spiele selbst jäger als main und finde diese idee wirklioch grauenhaft, wie willst du auf manchen pets reiten? z.B. Krokodil, oder dieses tier was man in der Scherbenwelt findet. und außerdem hätte dann die Reitschildkröten Lootkarte keinen sinn mehr weil man als hunter sich einfach eine Schildkröte zähmen kann..


Hallo bestimmte tiere kann man zum Reiten zähmen kein kroko.
Z.b. Zebrah im Brachland, elek und talbuk im Nagrand oder ähnliches.


----------



## Humbert (8. September 2008)

genau nicht jedes tier aber jetzt kommt der hammer man könnte sich ein zevra(oder so) zähmen ohne einen freund geworben zuhaben man bin ich gut


----------



## Rolandos (8. September 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Genau deiner Meinung.
> Es könnte mit lev 30 die fähigkeit "60%schnelles reitier zähmen" lernen.
> Mit Lev 60 dan "100% snelles reitier zähmen" und mit lev 70 "flugtier zähmen"
> Find ich ne ganz gete idee!



Das währe gerecht.   Aber 5000 fürs fliegenlernen muss er trotzdem abdrücken


----------



## Yiraja (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso laber ich nur scheiße wenn ich sage es wäre unfair wenn Jäger aufeinmal Spinnen, Krabben, Eber, Löwen etc reiten können? Und mit der Erweiterung Teufelsarier, Eiswindchimären und und und...



deine beiträge sind alle unnütz such dir mal n richtiges hobby anstatt 24h hier im forum zu flamen get a life ...


----------



## Humbert (8. September 2008)

macht doch eh jeder auch der dudu das mit den 5000g

jetzt weis ich was die meinen die nein gesagt haben die denken jetzt dann macht sich jedes kiddie ein hunter und dann sind die server wieder voller jäger oder?


----------



## Steve Coal (8. September 2008)

finde ich nicht gut.
Die Größe des Pets passt einfach zu oft nicht zum Char selber als dass man da drauf reiten könnte.
Ich hbin zwar durchaus für eine größere Reittiervielfalt, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der richtige weg.

Ein Gnom mag auf einer Katze ja passen, aber ein Draenai schleift da ja mit den Beinen am Boden.

Nene, lieber nicht...


----------



## Lisutari (8. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> deine beiträge sind alle unnütz such dir mal n richtiges hobby anstatt 24h hier im forum zu flamen get a life ...


Was hast du bitte für ein Problem mit mir? Ich kann übrigens von der Arbeit aus im Forum sein, und wiso flamen? Weist du überhaupt was das heißt? Nur weil ich nicht bei jedem Thread sofort "JA" schreie...
Und wenn dich das stöhrt, das Forum hat ne herliche Beitrag ignorieren Funktion, die ich gleich mal Benutzen werde.


----------



## Hongor (8. September 2008)

Schlimm genug das Jäger ihren laut Blizzard besten Freund(höchster Petrang) in den Kampf schicken, damit der auf die fresse bekommt, anstelle der Jäger.

Jetzt soll der beste Freund sie auch noch tragen? neee^^


----------



## Hongor (8. September 2008)

Schlimm genug das Jäger ihren laut Blizzard besten Freund(höchster Petrang) in den Kampf schicken, damit der auf die fresse bekommt, anstelle der Jäger.

Jetzt soll der beste Freund sie auch noch tragen? neee^^


----------



## Sandru (8. September 2008)

ich lass mich gerne als Bär(bin Druide) zähmen evtl. auch als Katze und unter wasser sind wir ja auch noch vorhanden, und kann mich dann von so einem noob Hunter reiten lassen.
das war schon immer mal mein Traum.


----------



## Bihd (8. September 2008)

nee nix unfair menschen könn auch totstellen was wir auch unfair finden und die sache mit dem buffood sowas ist unfair und das mit dem eigenen mount ist richiich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber


Dann erklär mir mal, was daran unfair ist. Palas und Warlocks haben auch eigene Mounts, das ist nicht unfair oder?
Niemand sagt etwas davon, dass das Teil dann mehr können muss oder billiger ist, als ein normales Mount ... >_>


----------



## Superheroe (8. September 2008)

habe zwar die vorposts nicht gelesen aber dann sollten 
hexer auch auf ihren pets reiten können^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (dämo geskillt )


----------



## softcake_orange (8. September 2008)

Stelle ich mir schwierig vor, besonders bei Spinnen, Krokilisken und auch bei "Kleinvieh" wie Ebern oder sowas. Denn da würden dann die Beine im Boden versinken. Bei Raubkatzen oder Raptoren ganz gut vorstellbar...


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh ja klasse
> sollen wir andern dann 5200g zahlen für epic fliegen und der setzt sich auf sein tier und feddich?
> 
> LOL


also des is epic fliegen was du meinst aber seit wann können raptoren oder skorpione z.B. fliegen ich habe noch keinen gesehen udn wenn gäbe das böse überaschungen 



BloodySkywalker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Idee gut. Man könnte das ganze in den Tierherrschaftsbaum einbinden.


jo dann heulen noch die mms und überlebesnjäger rum genau und als nächstes hockt sich der hexer auf seinen wichtel


----------



## Rayman77 (8. September 2008)

lol!!!
ja ne is kla hunter ham nix im vergleich zu andren klassen.
ich mein todstellen müsste schon einige tausend gold sparen und als wenn das nochnicht genug wäre haben se nen cc effect (eisfalle) können manaburnen, ham en pet was recht ordentlich schaden macht und beim casten nervt und dies kann sogar noch groß und rot werden.
wenn jemand nen mount verdient is es en warri. denn platte zu reppen is nicht grade billig!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> finde ich nicht gut.
> Die Größe des Pets passt einfach zu oft nicht zum Char selber als dass man da drauf reiten könnte.
> Ich hbin zwar durchaus für eine größere Reittiervielfalt, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der richtige weg.
> 
> ...


gnom jäger ?? hab ich was verpasst aber so en tauren auf nem skopid fände ich geil


----------



## LaLeX (8. September 2008)

Mhh...
Mein erster Eindruck nach diesen vielen Posts: Viel dafür (gut begründet, siehe etwas über mir), viel dagegen (nicht wirklich begründet..) und sinnloses Gebrabbel, welches gebannt gehört.

Da ich selber auch Jäger bin (Ja, es ist mein erster und somit Main-Char) und dazu noch Zwerg bin, find ich es immer wieder lächerlich auf meinen Schnellen Reitwidder, den Schnellen Palomino oder (bald) auf den Kriegstwidder zu steigen, weil ich da so verloren und unpassend drauf wirke... Ich mein, die meisten Rassen passen zu ihrem Pet (ok, der Zwerg ist auch Special, da war der Widder einfach von Blizz 'ne falsche Wahl)...

So, dann haben wir die oben genannten Begründungen für das "Reittier zähmen", die Mount und Reisevorteile anderer Klassen sowie gute Vorschläge.

Und ich wüsste gerne welchen entscheidenen Vorteil ein Jäger hat, wenn er eine etwas größere Auswahl an Reitmounts hat? (Etwas größere Auswahl, weil ich glaube min. 75% der Wildtiere eignen sich schon rein optisch nicht als Mount...).

Und hier mal mein Vorschlag der Bedingungen für die Fähigkeit "Reittier zähmen":
- Ewiglange Questreihe á la Pala oder Hexer, wobei die Quests nicht entlohnt werden, nur später die Fähigkeit erlernt wird
- Reiten 150 (womit Level 60 Vorraussetzung ist) und Reiten 150 ist die Vorraussetzung für die Questreihe
- Einschränkung der zähmbaren Mounts auf 10-15 Tiere (Also z. B. Bären, Wölfe, Säbler, Raptoren oder keine Ahnung)

- Und, was aber wirklich ein großer VOrteil wäre und deshlab nur als Nebengedanke/idee auftaucht, ist das der Jäger die Mounts zähmen und dann verkaufen kann, also "Wird beim Benutzen gebunden"
  Wäre aber zu unfair wegen Gold (Genau wie bei den Rüssi- und Waffenschmieden, wo später alles beim aufheben gebunden ist... -.-')


so, meine Gedanken^^

greetz, FaulTier


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

Rayman77 schrieb:


> lol!!!
> ja ne is kla hunter ham nix im vergleich zu andren klassen.
> ich mein todstellen müsste schon einige tausend gold sparen und als wenn das nochnicht genug wäre haben se nen cc effect (eisfalle) können manaburnen, ham en pet was recht ordentlich schaden macht und beim casten nervt und dies kann sogar noch groß und rot werden.
> wenn jemand nen mount verdient is es en warri. denn platte zu reppen is nicht grade billig!!
> ...


heult der warri sleber schuld musst ihn ja ned spielen und wer nicht stirbt muss nicht viel reppen


----------



## Ren3gaid (8. September 2008)

Also ich finde das eig. Cool^^
natürlich weil ich ein Hunter bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Galbadia (8. September 2008)

joa ich bin dafür das Hunter fliegen können, und ab Stufe 70 dürfen sie dann ein Supermankostüm anziehen, das gibt ihnen den Skill, Laserstrahlen aus ihren Augen schiessen zukönnen...


----------



## Arquilis (8. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Hi Buffedcommunity,
> Ich lag eben in meinem Bett und hab ein gutes Buch gelesen ( World of Warcraft Aufstieg der Horde^^ ),
> als ich auf die Idee kam das Jäger auf ihrem pet reiten können. Dies könnte man wie beim Hexer oder Pala durch ne längere Questreihe erlernen oder halt auf lvl 80 oder 90 durch Irgendeine Skillung.
> Wollt mal fragen wie ihr die Idee findet =)
> ...


kommt ganz auf das pet an. ich persönlich würde es gut finden. Man könnte es als eine teure Fähigkeit beim Tierausbilder einführen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (8. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> jede Klasse hat halt Ihre eigenen besonderen eigenschaften
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 außer krieger^^

btt: mir persönlich is es egal..spiel kein jäger und werd warscheinlich auch keinen anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayman77 (8. September 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> heult der warri sleber schuld musst ihn ja ned spielen und wer nicht stirbt muss nicht viel reppen







ich spiel keinen warri.......
aba ich kanns verstehn und sterben in dem raid passiert immer. kumpel von mir spielt warri daher kenn ich die repppreise.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Hi Buffedcommunity,
> Ich lag eben in meinem Bett und hab ein gutes Buch gelesen ( World of Warcraft Aufstieg der Horde^^ ),
> als ich auf die Idee kam das Jäger auf ihrem pet reiten können. Dies könnte man wie beim Hexer oder Pala durch ne längere Questreihe erlernen oder halt auf lvl 80 oder 90 durch Irgendeine Skillung.
> Wollt mal fragen wie ihr die Idee findet =)
> ...


Total dämlich... damit hätte der jäger nicht nen eigenes mount. sondern 300000 eigene mounts..


----------



## Philipp23 (8. September 2008)

Ich würde eher einführen das die Allianz Jäger. Tauren Dudus zähmen können. Und als Bär damit rumreiten können für 24 std 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (8. September 2008)

Also...Ihr kriegt die Trackings als Tränke...
ALSO WAS IS UNFAIR ANDEREN KLASSEN GEGENÜBER?
Menschen kriegen Totstellen...
ALSO WAS IS UNFAIR ANDEREN RASSEN GEGENÜBER?
Und von Fliegen wurd schonma garnix gesagt!


----------



## Winn (8. September 2008)

Also ich spiele selber Jäger.. Aber sowas muss nicht sein. Passt so wie es ist. Pets sind zum Kämpfen nicht zum reiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Elemerus (8. September 2008)

hmm da hab ich ne prima idee: ihr jäger könnt einfach mal ein paar bgs machen oder ingi werden dann bekommter diese mounts und müsst nicht sagen das die leute, welche bg´s machen oder ingi sind, euch gegenüber im vorteil sind


----------



## Galbadia (8. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Also...Ihr kriegt die Trackings als Tränke...
> ALSO WAS IS UNFAIR ANDEREN KLASSEN GEGENÜBER?
> Menschen kriegen Totstellen...
> ALSO WAS IS UNFAIR ANDEREN RASSEN GEGENÜBER?
> Und von Fliegen wurd schonma garnix gesagt!



Sorry, wollte so lustig sein wie der Typ den du als Avatar hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... ...

DU bist wahrscheinlich so einer der liest "Menschen kriegen Totstellen..." " ...SCHEISS BLIZZ!!!!! FU..."
Ja sie bekommen es. Aber nur um im Bg zuverarschen oder durch das totstellen wird kein Aggorreset durchgeführt sondern sie wird umgeleitet...


----------



## Komicus (8. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Dies könnte man wie beim Hexer oder Pala durch ne längere Questreihe erlernen [..]



Wenn Hexer und palas ihr eigenes Reitmount haben, warum dann nicht auch Jäger?Per Questreihe wär das ja ´ne möglichkeit, müsst dann aber auch jede andere Klasse ein eigenes Mount bekommen können, der fairness halber^^.

Aber sonst ne gute idee.


----------



## Nimophelio (8. September 2008)

Erstens spiel ich Mensch Pala also find ichs gut^^
Ich wollt damit nur sagen das Jäger ihre ganzen Klassenfertigkeiten an wenn anders weitergeben...
Warum sollten sie also nich was neues bekommen?
Und der Typ in meinem Avatar is Joker, Batmans Erzfeind...


----------



## Humbert (8. September 2008)

ja frag mich warum manche nicht richtig lesen können erstens wurde nichts vom fliegen gesagt dann hatte ich schonmal gepostet zum thema sieht schei.. aus draenei pala auf seinem klassen mount.

fliegen wäre auch nicht schlimm wenn ingis die einzigen sind die hubschrauber fliegen dürfen warum sollte dann nicht der jäger durch zähmen in der brennenden steppe einen drachen zum fliegen bekommen der auch noch geil ausschaut

vorhin mal gelesen die lootkarte schildi ist erstens nur seeeehr schnell unterwegs also was soll das heissen das die dann nicht mehr einzigartig ist. die kann ein level 1er reiten

und das mit den reppkosten hat blizzard eh einen fehler gemacht alle rüstungs stuffen sollten nach ihrem item level gestaffelt sein, also hexer oder magier anfangen und gold sparen!

und das mit dem mount kann schon mit 30 losgehen wie schon gesagt wenn der reitskill steigt kann man auch schneller oder sogar fliegen und es ist auch nicht das pet direkt sonst müsste man ja immer mit einem speziellen begleiter rumlaufen um reiten/fliegen zu können


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (8. September 2008)

Rayman77 schrieb:


> lol!!!
> ja ne is kla hunter ham nix im vergleich zu andren klassen.
> ich mein todstellen müsste schon einige tausend gold sparen und als wenn das nochnicht genug wäre haben se nen cc effect (eisfalle) können manaburnen, ham en pet was recht ordentlich schaden macht und beim casten nervt und dies kann sogar noch groß und rot werden.
> wenn jemand nen mount verdient is es en warri. denn platte zu reppen is nicht grade billig!!
> ...




Aber natüüürlich! Wir geben jetzt einfach jeder Klasse, deren Vertreter am lautesten schreien ein extra Mount und 200% Goldloot! 

BTT: Ich spiele zwar keinen Jäger aber ich fänds rein vom "atmosphärischen" Aspekt her ziemlich cool. Warum sollten Jäger auch nicht auf ihrem Pet reiten können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (8. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Erstens spiel ich Mensch Pala also find ichs gut^^
> Ich wollt damit nur sagen das Jäger ihre ganzen Klassenfertigkeiten an wenn anders weitergeben...
> Warum sollten sie also nich was neues bekommen?
> Und der Typ in meinem Avatar is Joker, Batmans Erzfeind...



Ich weiss...Joker, ein Clown ( ! )

( psssst...Was is üblicher weise ein Clown...genau!)

Und ich wollt damit sagen das Jäger noch viel mehr Zucker in den Arsch geblasen bekommen als sie eh schon hin haben...Und ich weis net wer gesagt hat Krieger haben keine besondere Eigenschaft...da kann man nichts zusagen sry.


----------



## Raminator (8. September 2008)

ich könnt mir sowas schon vorstellen.zumal der dudu auch irgendwie kein mount kauft und trotzdem fliegen kann...
aber wenn es blizz bei dem bm tree einbauen kann wäre es irgendwie geil.


----------



## fabdiem (8. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?




türlich^^


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (8. September 2008)

Das wäre blödsinn...


Wie groß müsste dann das Pet sein, damit man darauf reiten kann?  30 Meter große Reitwürmer? O.O und riesen Flugeulen? 


Ich wär auch eher dafür das der Hunter sich als BM spezielle Reittiere durch Quest zähmen kann.




> ZITAT(Razyl @ 8.09.2008, 17:01) *
> /sign
> Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?




klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (8. September 2008)

wär an sich eine nette kleinigkeit für jäger, allerdings sind die meisten zähmbaren pets zum reiten einfach nur ungeeignet (spinnen, krabben, krokodile, skorpione, silithiden, würmer, schlangen und noch viele viele mehr). daher wäre ich eher dagegen, denn ich will niemanden auf ner wespe reiten sehn o0


----------



## Nimophelio (8. September 2008)

Joker ist kein Clown...
Das Gesicht hat er nicht so gemacht es ist so geworden weil er von Batman in eine Chemikalie gestoßen wurde dadurch ist er so geworden!


----------



## Deregond (8. September 2008)

Kann mein Hexer twink dann auf seinem Leerwandler reiten? Oder auf seiner Sukkubus?*hust*


----------



## Dragull (8. September 2008)

ich bin voll dafür das der hunter auf einigen pet's die er fangen auch zu reiten benutzen dürfte . ( Tiger ,Raptoren , Wölfe u.s.w. )


----------



## Karoline07 (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber


solange der hexer denn aufm Teufelsjäger reiten kann, hab ich nix einzuwenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (8. September 2008)

Habe mir zwar net alle antworten durch gelesen aber ich fände das unfair
alle sagen das wäre fär aber über legt mal bei palas warlock  und dudus past das weil 

pala haben ein heiligens munt was getauft geweit ist

warlocks habe ein verdorbens mont mit dämonben sele

dudus sind natur ver bunden

Todesritter deren mounts sind untot und man braucht ne q um sich das zu holen genauso wie bei den palas warlocks und dudus

zu dem mal wäre das unfair weil die dan jedes munt jedem mob oder sonst was zähmen könnten und die haben so wie so schon genuch vorteile gegenüber zum beistpiel worris

und wenn dann will ich auch ein mag prist worri mount

und auser dem

/sig 
Korgor: Wir Mages / Priester / Krieger bekommen nix NIX geschenkt ! 

Vote 4 Gleichberechrigung DER KLASSEN UND ZWAR ALLE !!
zu mindestens so ein niviliren das man wesentlich ne chanche hatt.

zum beispiel hm vs. furry = hm wins
usw ...


----------



## noizycat (8. September 2008)

Klar, dann reite ich auf nem Felshetzer ... oder ner Eule ... *schauder* ... also auf vielen Tieren wäre es dezent sinnlos. ^^

Finde die Idee insgesamt nicht so prickelnd. Am Ende gäbe es dann noch mehr Einheitsbrei, weil alle die gleichen (Reit)Tiere haben, und wenns skillungsabhängig ist, weiss ich schon, was 99% dann spielen. ^^


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (8. September 2008)

wie oben wahrscheinlich schon genannt wär das unbalanced gegenüber anderen klassen.
wenn schon müsste man für jedes pet zum lehrer latschen und dafür gold blechen (sozusagen ein neues mount kaufen)
damit is gerecht wär


----------



## lord just (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso laber ich nur scheiße wenn ich sage es wäre unfair wenn Jäger aufeinmal Spinnen, Krabben, Eber, Löwen etc reiten können? Und mit der Erweiterung Teufelsarier, Eiswindchimären und und und...



in wie weit wäre es denn anderen gegenüber unfair? es könnte sich ja dann jeder nen jäger machen, wenn er unbedingt auf so nem reittier reiten will.

ist es denn auch unfair, dass nur gute spieler den amani bär bekommt oder das allianz spieler tiger und horde spieler wölfe raiten können? was ist mit dem paladin oder dem hexenmeister, die sich mit lvl 30 ihren reitskill für nen gold kaufen können oder druiden, die sich ihre flugform kaufen können oder todesritter, die durch ne mehr als einfache questreihe ihr 100% mount bekommen. ist das etwa gerecht den anderen klassen gegenüber? sind die klassen etwa so viel besser als z.b. krieger oder jäger, die kein eigenes reittier haben?


ich wäre ja dafür, wenn die questreihe beim pala und hexer mount wieder eingeführt würde (ja damals gab es für das kleine mount ne questreihe die recht lange war) und vielleicht auch der ravasaurus trainer (den gab es mal auf dem ptr und da bekam man den weißen raptor) wieder eingeführt wird.

finde die idee nicht schlecht. man muss es ja nicht so einfach machen, wie es sich viele hier irgendwie vorstellen. man könnte es ja z.b. mit ner skillung verbinden (bm) oder mit ner questreihe. und es müssen ja nicht unbedingt alle möglichen tiere sein. es könnten ja tiere sein, die es sonst auch als reittiere gibt wie z.b. raptoren, zehvras, panther, tiger, wölfe usw. flugreittiere muss es ja auch nicht unbedingt geben und ansonsten könnte man ja auch nen talent machen, was halt entsprechend viel gold beim jägerlehrer kostet wodurch man halt tiere als reittier zähmen kann (welches man dann aber nicht im kampf benutzen kann).


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?


genau und du kannst dich dann mit deinem dudu nurnoch einloggen wenn dein Jäger on ist und wennde dich weiter als 100Meter entvernst wirste gebannt...^^


----------



## LaLeX (8. September 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaah.

Leute, lest doch einfach mal die vorherigen Posts, bedenkt gründe DAFÜR UND (UND! NICHT ODER!) DAGEGEN, und denn schreibt was, und nicht einfach "mimimi unfair mimimi"...

Und jede Klasse hat Vorteile, davon gehe ich aus, sonst würden sie nicht gespielt werden. (wer sagt, siene klasse habe keine, sollte sich einfach mal intensiver mit der klasse auseinandersetzen, nicht nur mobs kloppen, und sehen was die anderen haben, das man selbst nicht hat um dan zu whinen -.-) 

Wie mein Chemie-Lehrer sagte: Schau auf den Käse, nicht auf die Löcher!


/sign numerous posts including my own


----------



## Thorat (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh ja klasse
> sollen wir andern dann 5200g zahlen für epic fliegen und der setzt sich auf sein tier und feddich?
> 
> LOL



dein LOL kannst du dir unten rein stecken.... Idiot...
Seit wann kann ein Tiger o.Ä. fliegen?

Hirn einschalten, dann posten!


----------



## Dark Guardian (8. September 2008)

Fakt: Es ist NICHT unfair anderen Klassen gegenüber da manche Klasse und auch mancher BEruf bereits eigene Mounts besitzen die z.B. auch nicht immer den üblichen Betrag kosten (z.B. Lvl 30 Hexermount)

Fakt: Auf ALLEN Pets sähe es wirklich blöd aus und wäre etwas zu viel des guten.

Eine Lösungsmöglichkeit wäre es den Tieren selbst (haben ja bald Talentbäume) eine Fähkigkeit zu geben womit sie "reitbar" werden. Die Tiere sind sowieso schon in Gruppen eingeteilt, eine weitere Gruppe für "reitbare" Tiere wäre also kein größeres Problem.

Eine andere Lösungsmöglichkeit wäre es eben spezielle Reittiere zähmbar zu machen. Wie Kodos, Zhevras, o.Ä.

Die Idee ist gut, schadet in keinster Weiße dem Balancing und dient einfach nur dem Fun-Faktor des Spiels. WO liegt also bei den ganzen Flamern hier das Problem? Mal wieder der NEID?


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. September 2008)

Ich spiele KEINEN *unterstreich* Hexer. bin aba der meinung das Hexer es verdient haben das mount umsonst (naja spiele den hexer netmehr habe schon einen 70er^^) Da der Hexer megalange pet quest hatt.. Sukkubus und teufelsjäger dafür brauch man locker 8 stunden für nen gelegenheitszocker.. der sieht die nächsten 2-3 tage kein lvl up mehr und rennt nurnoch durche gegend..


----------



## Nortrom141 (8. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber



joar find ich auch -.-


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Fakt: Es ist NICHT unfair anderen Klassen gegenüber da manche Klasse und auch mancher BEruf bereits eigene Mounts besitzen die z.B. auch nicht immer den üblichen Betrag kosten (z.B. Lvl 30 Hexermount)
> 
> Fakt: Auf ALLEN Pets sähe es wirklich blöd aus und wäre etwas zu viel des guten.
> 
> ...


Die jäger hätten Dann aber 5-6 verschiedene. Das einzige was ich für Jäger nachteilig bis heute finde ist der köcher.. ALs ob der jäger der stärkste char ingame is und deswegen 1ne tasche weniger hatt.. das fibnde ich echt unfair.. der rest is mir egal.. ich hoffe sie machen irgendwann einfach nen köcherplatz im charscreen neben munition.. oder einfach ALS MUNITION


----------



## LaLeX (8. September 2008)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> joar find ich auch -.-





joa, cool. 
"joar, find ich auch"   
Mit welcher begründung? Neidfaktor?
Les mal ein paar posts zurück ~.~
such dir wenisgtens nen grund für deine voreingenommenheit


----------



## Te-Rax (8. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut, schadet in keinster Weiße dem Balancing und dient einfach nur dem Fun-Faktor des Spiels. WO liegt also bei den ganzen Flamern hier das Problem? Mal wieder der NEID?



Gute Argumente. Würde ich auch ungefähr so umsetzen. Das einzige was mich stört, ist der Part mit dem "Neid"...spielen wir nicht alle das gleiche Spiel? Ich bin total neidisch weil ich das gleiche hab wie du! :/


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. September 2008)

Whisky/Apolo schrieb:


> Habe mir zwar net alle antworten durch gelesen aber ich fände das unfair
> alle sagen das wäre fär aber über legt mal bei palas warlock  und dudus past das weil
> 
> pala haben ein heiligens munt was getauft geweit ist
> ...





Sind Jäger nicht auch mit der Natur verbunden oder zumindest zu den Tieren?

Und Die Todesritterquest für das epic Mount ist echt lächerlich, man muss nur einen Hügel runter gehen und aufs Pferd steigen, den Hügel wieder hoch reiten und schon hat der sein Epic Mount => UMSONST.

Und skill bitte deine Rechtschreibung. (Jaaaaaa Hanst mich, aber davon bekomme ich Augenkrebs)

Ps: Ich bitte den TE mal in großer roter Schrift unter seinen Anfangspost zu schreiben, dass wenn man gegen so etwas wäre, sich mal die Posts vorher durchlesen soll.


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Sind Jäger nicht auch mit der Natur verbunden oder zumindest zu den Tieren?
> 
> Und Die Todesritterquest für das epic Mount ist echt lächerlich, man muss nur einen Hügel runter gehen und aufs Pferd steigen, den Hügel wieder hoch reiten und schon hat der sein Epic Mount => UMSONST.
> 
> ...


WRONGH MIT H!! ABA SOWAS VON.. HAHA^^ NACHDEM DU WIEDER OBEN BIST KOMMSTE IN NE GEISTERWELT UND MUST NEN DK KILLEN UND DANN AUF SEIN MOUNT STEIGEN UND ES HOCHBRINGEN (oh man cpt. caps schlägt zu) ALSO MUSTE 2 MOUNTS KLAUEN^^ Ein Ponny und nen .. Bösi?^^ Ach nen untotes pferd halt xD


----------



## Thaler (8. September 2008)

Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum der Jäger dann neidisch auf die anderen Klassen ist?

Kann sich doch jeder eine Klasse machen die Mount bekommt,
warum sollte der Jäger der schon seinen Aspekt hat ausgerechnet des bekommen?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. September 2008)

@te: reitest du zuhause auf deinem hund?....oder auf deiner katze?.....wie gross soll das pet dann sein?....soll dann auch jeder auf seinen begleitern reiten können?


----------



## Nania (8. September 2008)

Für klug halte ich die Idee auch nicht. Klar, mittlerweile haben nicht mehr nur zwei Klassen (Paladin, Hexenmeister, Druide - mehr auch nicht) ein "Sondermount", da könnten sich die anderen Klassen auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. 
Jetzt aber jede Klasse "anzupassen" halte ich für sehr schade. Dann kann ja auch jeder das gleich aussehende Set in grau bekommen. 


Den Jäger auf seinem Pet reiten zu lassen, halte ich ebenso für eine eher merkwürdige Idee. Worüber man eventuell nachdenken könnte, ist, dass es eine Quest gibt, in der der Jäger "sein" Mount (und das ist auch immer das selbe) zähmen muss - zusätzlich zum normalen Begleittier.


----------



## Kakarott85 (8. September 2008)

Humbert schrieb:


> siebtens alle (ausser ingi) müssen für den epic reiten eine quest machen die einiges kostet


Hö? Epic reiten muss man ne Quest für machen? Seit wann das? Einfach zum Lehrer gehen, Gold raus rücken und schon kann man es... oder meinst du das Fliegen in Nordend? Dafür muss man ne Quest machen, stimmt.. aber die kostet kein Gold, sondern man bekommt sogar Gold dafür O.o


----------



## Nania (8. September 2008)

hängt von deiner Klasse ab. Wenn du dein klassenspezifisches episches Mount haben willst, dann musst du dafür eine Questreihe machen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. September 2008)

Nania schrieb:


> hängt von deiner Klasse ab. Wenn du dein klassenspezifisches episches Mount haben willst, dann musst du dafür eine Questreihe machen.



jup...und die hexerquest war auf st 60 garnicht so ohne......farmen farmen farmen...viel gold bezahlen....scholo....db


----------



## Maroh (8. September 2008)

Naja,... Idee hört sich ja gut an würde vllt. besser funzn wenn man die Pet´s (nicht alle) die dabei wählbar sind, für die Rassen passend freischalten würde. Den ein Zwerg auf ner Wildsau sieht sicher net so blöd aus wie ein Elfe auf ner Sau, oder so...
Man könnte es ja so machen ,das es eine extra "Ausbildung" für jedes Mount gibt, dann wäre das nicht so unfähr anderen Klassen gegenüber wg. dem Gold. Und dann sollte man das Mount nur mehr als Reit.-bzw Flugmount nützen dürfen.

Ne Schimäre als Flugmount wäre schon edel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greeez


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> @te: reitest du zuhause auf deinem hund?....oder auf deiner katze?.....wie gross soll das pet dann sein?....soll dann auch jeder auf seinen begleitern reiten können?


Habt ihr das Tyrael Pet gesehn in der beta show.. ich stell mir grade vor wie das nen Tauren aufm arm hatt und durche gegend fliegt xD mit angestrengtem gesichtsausdruck^^  Oder murky!!^^


----------



## TommyPV (8. September 2008)

Hallo,


Animos93 schrieb:


> Ich lag eben in meinem Bett...das Jäger auf ihrem pet reiten können. .....


Man soll eben im Bett nicht lesen, das verwirrt die Sinne !


----------



## Struppistrap (8. September 2008)

bin dafür, dafür würde ich auch extra zahlen XD

der gedanke auf meinem Blitzdrachenfieh durchs brachalnd zu flitzen is zu schön XD


----------



## Anubis-wächter (8. September 2008)

@ TE ich als Krieger Schurke Mage und auch Hunter! spieler Frage mich ganz ehrlich wie viel Bongwasser du getrunken hast um auf diese bescherte idee zu kommen^^ garantiert  dagegen

Wurde eh schon ma im Forum der WoW site besprochen und per Blute post Abgelehnt also werd dieser tag zum Glück wohl nie kommen^^

Ps Spiele seid Einigen jahren hab sämtliche klassen schon hoch gehabt also Whint nich rum von Wegen wieso ich dagegen bin findet euch einfach mal mit ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZITAT(Surfer im Datenhighway @ 8.09.2008, 21:33) *
@te: reitest du zuhause auf deinem hund?....oder auf deiner katze?....

/sign^^


----------



## Thaler (8. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich dagegen bin,
aber ein Taure auf dem Gnom aus Stormwind ist sicher auch sehr nett


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> @te: reitest du zuhause auf deinem hund?....oder auf deiner katze?.....wie gross soll das pet dann sein?....soll dann auch jeder auf seinen begleitern reiten können?



Läufst du mit Gewändern und Stab durch die Wohnung und versucht deine Katze mit Frostbolt zu killen um es dann zu kürchnern und die Klauen für eine Quest abgeben?
Das ist ein Spiel, man sollte es nicht mit der Wirklichkeit vergleichen.
Wenn du sowas tust, solltest du vielleicht mal deine Einstellung ändern, es gibt auch Therapiegruppen für sowas.


----------



## Healguard (8. September 2008)

> Läufst du mit Gewändern und Stab durch die Wohnung und versucht deine Katze mit Frostbolt zu killen um es dann zu kürchnern und die Klauen für eine Quest abgeben?


Sowas würde ich nie tuen... Die arme Katze....
Vorm kürschnern würde ich natürlich noch das Fleisch zum kochen looten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich nie tuen... Die arme Katze....
> Vorm kürschnern würde ich natürlich noch das Fleisch zum kochen looten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber ich wette mit dir, dass es sowelche Leute wirklich gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (8. September 2008)

ich spiele auch hunter halt ist der net sehr hoch, aber ich würde es trozdem super finden wenn er sien mount hatte, aber auch shcon gesgat dass es einfach unfair den anderen gegenüber ist [beim pala und hexer vlt ist es auch was unfair^^ wobei ich es beim pala net versteh .. so teuer sind dem seine kosten net^^] aber man sollte finde ich einfach alles streichen dass jeder sein mount kaufen muss. soll man sich am anfang mal übelregen was man nimmt. immerhin hat man dafür als hexer den vorteil das man immer zu zweit ist^^ also warum sollen die ihr mount so billig bekommen... aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find super aber unfair den anderen chars [warum können schurken net durch son art vanish nen wolf herbeirufen? und krieger mit einen gebrüll...........] also xD einfach so lassen als das noch mehr chaos kommt


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Läufst du mit Gewändern und Stab durch die Wohnung und versucht deine Katze mit Frostbolt zu killen um es dann zu kürchnern und die Klauen für eine Quest abgeben?
> Das ist ein Spiel, man sollte es nicht mit der Wirklichkeit vergleichen.
> Wenn du sowas tust, solltest du vielleicht mal deine Einstellung ändern, es gibt auch Therapiegruppen für sowas.



hääääää?.....omg.....unnütze aussage....nicht vergleichbar.....


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (8. September 2008)

ich fände so nen klassenmount fürn hunter wie beim pala oder wl gut ... ich was schönes, vll nen hirsch oder nen dicker bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> hääääää?.....omg.....unnütze aussage....nicht vergleichbar.....



Dann möchte ich wissen, welchen Nutzen deine Aussagen hat. xD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich wissen, welchen nutzen deine Aussagen hat xD



schau dir die pets mal an......naja, mir ist es doch egal ob hunter auf ihren pets reiten können oder nicht.....fände es nur ziemlich merkwürdig

dass sich auch immer nur die hunter benachteiligt fühlen müssen^^


----------



## Healguard (8. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich wissen, welchen Nutzen deine Aussagen hat. xD


Und welchen Nutze hatte das jetzt?


----------



## Anubis-wächter (8. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore Deine Aussagen sind a.) Schwachsinnig und b) haltlos aber wer als Avatar nen t6 Jäger pic hat und Hunter 4 ever stehen hat  bei dem ist ja wohl kla auf welcher seite er steht..nur nützen sinnlose posts wie der deinige in keinster weise bei irgendwas...

LG


----------



## SixNight (8. September 2008)

wäre sau lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich mit meinem 70er hunter twink auf meinem felshetzer reiten könnte


----------



## Dextra17 (8. September 2008)

Eigentlich eine gute und lustige Idee! Unfair wär es nur wenn sie nichts dafür bezahlen müssten. Sollte man irgendwie so regeln: Quest wie bei Palas, Hexen und Dudus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. September 2008)

Anubis-wächter schrieb:


> iggeblackmoore Deine Aussagen sind a.) Schwachsinnig und b) haltlos aber wer als Avatar nen t6 Jäger pic hat und Hunter 4 ever stehen hat  bei dem ist ja wohl kla auf welcher seite er steht..nur nützen sinnlose posts wie der deinige in keinster weise bei irgendwas...
> 
> LG



Achso, weil ich ja damit angefangen hab....öhhhhhmmm.oomgg....unütze Aussage zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man sollte sich vielleicht mal alles durchlesen, bevor man seinen Senf dazu gibt.
Mit meiner ersten Aussage habe ich Surfer im Datenhighway in einer sarkastischen Weise versucht sein Argument zu wiederlegen.
Und wenn man mir auf einer solchen Art und weise Antwortet wie Surfer es getan hat, frage ich mich, was hier Schwachsinnig und Haltlos ist.

Und ja meine Antwort war etwas gemein formuliert, aber man sollte sowas verstehen können ohne sich angegriffen zu fühlen.

so long....
Mir gefällt die Idee immer noch und wieso sollte man sowas nicht verwirklichen und wenn jetzt wieder kommt Krieger kriegen gar nichts, sollten sie sich mal was passendes einfallen lassen und nicht direkt gute Ideen durch solch ein Argument, wie: Dass es Unfair sei und, dass die anderen nichts haben, niedermachen.


----------



## Healguard (8. September 2008)

> in einer sarkastischen Weise


Wie diabolisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein im Ernst, du brauchst jetzt nicht zu versuchen dich mit gehobener Sprechweise in einem Post irgendwie aufzuwerten, das ist doch Schwachsinn und führt zu nichts.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Achso, weil ich ja damit angefangen hab....öhhhhhmmm.oomgg....unütze Aussage zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nööö....weil du damit begonnen hast extrem zu übertreiben^^


----------



## Anubis-wächter (8. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore

Mhm 
Sprich wenn irgendwer eine blöde aussage macht machst du auch eine? Geil würde alle hir so denken wie du wären in allen Forennur noch schwachsinnige Posts...reicht schon das wir sowas schon zu gefühlten 60% haben aber hey du nimmst dir die 100 vor GZ^^




/sign Healguard


----------



## Shika87 (8. September 2008)

Naja es ist nette Idee aber es ist nicht möglich. Taure auf einer eule oder der gleichen. Es ist irgendwo einfach Schlicht unmöglich ausser es wird begrenzt auf einige Tiere.


----------



## Dark Guardian (8. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Ich spiele KEINEN *unterstreich* Hexer. bin aba der meinung das Hexer es verdient haben das mount umsonst (naja spiele den hexer netmehr habe schon einen 70er^^) Da der Hexer megalange pet quest hatt.. Sukkubus und teufelsjäger dafür brauch man locker 8 stunden für nen gelegenheitszocker.. der sieht die nächsten 2-3 tage kein lvl up mehr und rennt nurnoch durche gegend..



LANGE Questreihen? Ich glaube es hackt... für den Leerwandler Steinchen hohlen und beschwören.. Sukkubus und Teufelsjäger sind auch nicht viel schwerer. Level 30 Mount gibts mal eben so... 

Gut, die Questreihe fürs Epic Mount ist was schwieriger, aber anstelle von fast 600 Gold investieren ist das OK.



Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Die jäger hätten Dann aber 5-6 verschiedene. Das einzige was ich für Jäger nachteilig bis heute finde ist der köcher.. ALs ob der jäger der stärkste char ingame is und deswegen 1ne tasche weniger hatt.. das fibnde ich echt unfair.. der rest is mir egal.. ich hoffe sie machen irgendwann einfach nen köcherplatz im charscreen neben munition.. oder einfach ALS MUNITION



Oh Mann.... 5-6 verschiedene... wie unfair das ein Spiel vielfälter wird und nicht so abartig eintönig wie es WoW leider ist. Dann meinetwegen eine Questreihe in der man sich EINS aus vielen zähmen kann, also quasi eins aussuchen muss. besser?



Te-Rax schrieb:


> Gute Argumente. Würde ich auch ungefähr so umsetzen. Das einzige was mich stört, ist der Part mit dem "Neid"...spielen wir nicht alle das gleiche Spiel? Ich bin total neidisch weil ich das gleiche hab wie du! :/



Prinzipiell ja. Aber siehe Zitat über mir. Ob nun 1 Mount oder 5-6 verschiedene zur Auswahl ist schon schlimm genug um "unfair" zu sein (obwohl es den gleichen Bonus gibt). Kann man da nicht von Neid sprechen obwohl eigentlich jeder das gleiche Spiel hat? 

Ein anderer Grund fällt mir für so sinnlose Argumente nicht ein. Ich persönlich würde mich über eine derartige Vielfalt im Spiel freuen. Andere halten es einfach für unfair ihrer Lieblingsklasse gegenüber.


----------



## Marlinek (8. September 2008)

ICh finds zwar ne gute idee, aber eigentlich ist das pet ein treuer gefährte und der beste freund des Hunters und kein Lasttier !


----------



## oens (8. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh ja klasse
> sollen wir andern dann 5200g zahlen für epic fliegen und der setzt sich auf sein tier und feddich?
> 
> LOL



druiden brauchen auch kein flugmount zu kaufen, brauchen aber trotzdem den reiterskill...warum sollte das beim jäger nicht auch "drin sein"...das ganze mit ner questreihe gekoppelt oder als skillung


----------



## Îleez (8. September 2008)

dann dürfen hexer ab sofort auf dem Wichtel reiten go go go!


----------



## Humbert (9. September 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Kann mein Hexer twink dann auf seinem Leerwandler reiten? Oder auf seiner Sukkubus?*hust*



was habt ihr immer mit dem hexer hat der nicht schon sein mount für lau oder worüber wird hier diskutiert also erst denken dann posten
und der hexer hat keine pets muss sie nicht füttern ^^


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. September 2008)

Marlinek schrieb:


> ICh finds zwar ne gute idee, aber eigentlich ist das pet ein treuer gefährte und der beste freund des Hunters und kein Lasttier !




Genau das sag ich doch. Die sind nunmal nicht zum reiten da.  Und was heißt hier von allen unfair und so? Jede Klasse hatt etwas anderes was sie gut kann? Wobei Jägerpets als Reittiere eher nicht zu sowas gehören würden: den Reitskill muss man ja immernoch kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn schon: dann 2-3 Pets die man sich durch eine Quest als extra Reittier zähmen kann. Aber nicht das jeder Begleiter sowas werden kann das ist einfach nur albern.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> meine Freundin spielt eine wunderschöne Blutelfenjägerin und ich glaube nicht, das sie auf ihrem Felshetzer reiten will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh gott ich hab hab bauschmerzen vor lachen ich hab das bild vor augen aua aufhören







nein obwohl n811 auf nen ebenenschreiter sieht bestimmt zum schiessen aus oder n zwerg auf nen eber

aber dann machst du es den farmbots einfach


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2008)

Humbert schrieb:


> was habt ihr immer mit dem hexer hat der nicht schon sein mount für lau oder worüber wird hier diskutiert also erst denken dann posten
> und der hexer hat keine pets muss sie nicht füttern ^^






das erste mount ist für 39s beim lehrer aber das 2te muß er sich durch eine ellenlange questreihe erarbeiten und die kostet mehr als das normale

und zu den 2ten post dafür muß der hexer jedes Talent aller Dämonen kaufen und sich jeden Dämon mit einer schweren Questreihe erarbeiten und nicht wie beim Jäger 3 Tiere zähmen und das wars dann also mal ganz ruhig mit der Äußerung

und zu Pets füttern sie kosten 1 splitter müssen am leben gehalten werden im Kampf wobei sie nicht soviel aushalten wie ein Jäger Pet also dein erst denken dann posten kannst du dir sparen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> LANGE Questreihen? Ich glaube es hackt... für den Leerwandler Steinchen hohlen und beschwören.. Sukkubus und Teufelsjäger sind auch nicht viel schwerer. Level 30 Mount gibts mal eben so...
> 
> Gut, die Questreihe fürs Epic Mount ist was schwieriger, aber anstelle von fast 600 Gold investieren ist das OK.




ja fürs level 10 ist einfach aber sukubusquest wird schon haariger vorallem wenn man erst mit dem spiel anfängt und nicht weiß wie man ins eschental kommt und die Teufelsjägerquest ist auch nicht ohne mal eben mit 30 ein paar 36 er dämonen im südlichen desolace umnieten für die essenzen epicquestreihe verbraucht mehr als 600g weil man auf ah preise angewiesen ist und wenn man keine netten Hexerkollegen hat sich die Mats auch auf 500g belaufen die man bei dem Wichtel kaufen muß zusätzlich noch nach scholo wer geht noch scholo und düsterbruch west heißt man braucht schlüssel der ist im östlichen teil so wird schon schwieriger dann noch eine grp weil da kommen sehr viele adds und davor noch splitter farmen weil da gehen bei der beschwörung einige flöten 

von den anderen 4 questreihen der klasse Hexenmeister fang ich erst gar nicht an die sind auch haarig 

spiel mal einen Hexenmeister und hol dir alle Dämonen dann kannst du urteilen


----------



## Carnificis (9. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber


 wenn es danach geht müssen auch die pala und hexermounts weg


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (9. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> das erste mount ist für 39s beim lehrer aber das 2te muß er sich durch eine ellenlange questreihe erarbeiten und die kostet mehr als das normale
> 
> und zu den 2ten post dafür muß der hexer jedes Talent aller Dämonen kaufen und sich jeden Dämon mit einer schweren Questreihe erarbeiten und nicht wie beim Jäger 3 Tiere zähmen und das wars dann also mal ganz ruhig mit der Äußerung
> 
> und zu Pets füttern sie kosten 1 splitter müssen am leben gehalten werden im Kampf wobei sie nicht soviel aushalten wie ein Jäger Pet also dein erst denken dann posten kannst du dir sparen




Er muss sich dieses Mount schonmal gar nicht holen. Er kann!
Das könnte man ebenso problemlos beim Jäger umsetzen.

Splitter gibts überall. Und die kosten nicht mal was! JA, richtig gelesen, die sind gratis! Ein Jägerpet brauch ständig Futter... 
Und man kann auch nur immer 1 mitnehmen. Der Hexer hat immer alle bei. WIE UNFAIR! Bitte nehmt das sofort raus Blizz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Jägerpets muss man auch am Leben erhalten.
*Jägerpets haben weniger Funktionen als Hexerpets.
*Der Leerwandler hält nichts aus! Stimmt...
*...

---

MAN KANN JÄGER UND HEXER NICHT VERGLEICHEN! Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Klassen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ja fürs level 10 ist einfach aber sukubusquest wird schon haariger vorallem wenn man erst mit dem spiel anfängt und nicht weiß wie man ins eschental kommt und die Teufelsjägerquest ist auch nicht ohne mal eben mit 30 ein paar 36 er dämonen im südlichen desolace umnieten für die essenzen epicquestreihe verbraucht mehr als 600g weil man auf ah preise angewiesen ist und wenn man keine netten Hexerkollegen hat sich die Mats auch auf 500g belaufen die man bei dem Wichtel kaufen muß zusätzlich noch nach scholo wer geht noch scholo und düsterbruch west heißt man braucht schlüssel der ist im östlichen teil so wird schon schwieriger dann noch eine grp weil da kommen sehr viele adds und davor noch splitter farmen weil da gehen bei der beschwörung einige flöten
> 
> von den anderen 4 questreihen der klasse Hexenmeister fang ich erst gar nicht an die sind auch haarig
> 
> spiel mal einen Hexenmeister und hol dir alle Dämonen dann kannst du urteilen



Dein letzter Satz ist mal herzlich dämlich, DENN:

Ich spiel nen Hexenmeister und mir fehlt ledeglich das Epic Mount. Ich hab für die Questreihen (außer Leerwandler) nichtmal ne Stunde gebraucht. Was Scholomance angeht: Während ich am Leveln war sind STÄNDIG irgendwelche Leute nach Scholo gegangen, frag mich nicht wearum aber es wurden immer Leute für Gruppen gesucht. Schlimmsten Fall schnappt man sich 2 nette 70er die einen mit durchprügeln.  

Mal Ehrlich: Von A nach B rennen ist weiss Gott keine Kunst. Und ich weiss ja nicht welche Questreihe du meinst die man für den Teufelsjäger machen muss aber für die Quest "Die Suche nach Strahad" sowie die Folgequests "Foliant der Kabale" musste ich nicht nach Desolace, gescheweige denn IRGENDWO Stufe 36 Mobs kloppen.

Die Sukkubus Questreihe führt dich auch nirgendwo hin wo es irgendwie großartig schwierig wäre. und als Neuling mal eben im /1 nachfragen "wie komme ich ins Gebeit xyz, bin neu?" ist wohl auch keine große Kunst.

Die restlichen Questreihen durch die man keine Beschwörungen erlernt brauchste gar nicht erst aufzählen, da hat jede Klasse ihre eigenen, also kein Argumentationsgrund.

ACHJA: Die Questreihe für das Epic Mount muss man nicht SOFORT machen, man MUSS sie GAR NICHT MACHEN, und ist von den AH Preisen insofern variabel. Wer mit 60 so blöd ist und sofort sein ganzes Gold verprasst nur weil in dem Moment alles grad brechend teuer ist, ist definitiv selber Schuld. Ebenso kann man noch mit 61 bis 63 nach Schlolo... kein Grund hektisch zu werden. 

Ich hab so ziemlich alle meine Dämonen ein paar Level später gehohlt (außer Wichtel und Leerwandler) weil ich außer denen sowieso die anderen nicht brauchte bisher.

Deiner Signatur nach würde ich sagen du hast dich ziehen lassen und daher keine Ahnung von den Questreihen....


----------



## ThomasO (9. September 2008)

Kurz, ist mir egal!


----------



## Alien123 (9. September 2008)

war ja klar dass alle hunter die idee gut finden und die nicht hunter eben nicht.
wenn diese idee tatsächlich irgendwann umgesetzt wird verlange ich aber auch, dass priester mit t5 schultern fliegen, trolle an wänden hochlaufen und krieger zu den schlotternächten auf ihren waffen reiten können.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (9. September 2008)

Marlinek schrieb:


> ICh finds zwar ne gute idee, aber eigentlich ist das pet ein treuer gefährte und der beste freund des Hunters und kein Lasttier !



Yoshi ist auch Marios Gefährte und Freund und er reitet trotzdem drauf: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taribar (9. September 2008)

Ich spiele auch einen jäger und meine Antwort lautet schlicht: NEIN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie soll den mein taure Jäger auf mein Felshetzer reiten??

Höchsten umgekehrt^^


----------



## Gaiwain (9. September 2008)

Spiele selbst einen Jäger und sage nein, schöner fände ich es wenn das Pet beim Reiten nebenher laufen könnte ^^

just my 2 cents


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber



hmm, Hexer und Pala bekommen gratis Mounts...
...Dudus brauchen nichtmal nen Flugmount...
...was sagt uns das?
Mir ists egal, wenn du auf was neidisch bist, was andere Klassen können, dann spiel dir doch diese selbst hoch!

Greetz


----------



## x.Ne0n (9. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> [...]und zu den 2ten post dafür muß der hexer jedes Talent aller Dämonen kaufen und sich jeden Dämon mit einer schweren Questreihe erarbeiten und nicht wie beim Jäger 3 Tiere zähmen und das wars dann also mal ganz ruhig mit der Äußerung
> [...]*erst denken dann posten* kannst du dir sparen



Hm also die Talente für die Pets müssen wir auch beim Lehrer bezahlen und das sind weis Gott nicht wenig.




Carnificis schrieb:


> Lisutari schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber
> ...





Kankru schrieb:


> hmm, Hexer und Pala bekommen gratis Mounts...
> ...Dudus brauchen nichtmal nen Flugmount...
> ...was sagt uns das?
> Mir ists egal, wenn du auf was neidisch bist, was andere Klassen können, dann spiel dir doch diese selbst hoch!




Da kann man nur zustimmen.
Mir scheint so, dass viele hier garnicht nachdenken, wenn sie mit Vergleichen von Klassen(fähigkeiten) kommen.

Letzten Endes kommt das sowieso nicht ins Spiel, obwohls eine sehr gute Idee ist.
Vorallem lässt sich das auch ausbauen in Epischen Quests wie Lok Delahr (ihr wisst schon der Bogen von MC) oder die Segnung in BWL.Wenn das aber je ins Spiel implementiert wird, dann werden diejenigen die hier schreien:
- Scheiss Hunter
- Hunter sind Noobs
- Hunter sind Ninjalooter
- Hunter sind [Insert Random Here]

die ersten sein, die einen Hunter erstellen um das Reitpet zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. September 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> hmm, Hexer und Pala bekommen gratis Mounts...
> ...Dudus brauchen nichtmal nen Flugmount...



nein....die mounts sind NICHT gratis!!!

aber mir ist es auch total egal ob hunter ein mount bekommen oder nicht.....


----------



## x.Ne0n (9. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> nein....die mounts sind NICHT gratis!!!
> 
> aber mir ist es auch total egal ob hunter ein mount bekommen oder nicht.....




für einen gewissen "kleinbetrag" bekommt man die.
Das sollte dieses Umsonst bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (9. September 2008)

Gaiwain schrieb:


> Spiele selbst einen Jäger und sage nein, schöner fände ich es wenn das Pet beim Reiten nebenher laufen könnte ^^
> 
> just my 2 cents



Konnte es früher mal, wurde aber weggepatcht.
Es ist sogar unten auf dem Boden gelaufen, als man auf dem Flugmount saß. xD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. September 2008)

x.Ne0n schrieb:


> für einen gewissen "kleinbetrag" bekommt man die.
> Das sollte dieses Umsonst bedeuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



paarhundert gold (weiß nimmer genau wieviel...ist aber glaub billiger geworden)und ne questreihe....


----------



## x.Ne0n (9. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> paarhundert gold (weiß nimmer genau wieviel...ist aber glaub billiger geworden)und ne questreihe....




jo aber ehrlich gesagt was sind schon ein paar 100 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und beim Druiden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat das langsame Flugmount 4gold oder so gekostet


----------



## Tonnai (9. September 2008)

Simael schrieb:


> Also was soll hier heißen unfair den anderen Klassen gegenüber. Hexermount: Kosten 96 Silber oder wieviel waren es? OK Epic Mounts sind auch aufwendiger aber trotzdem. Der DUDU hatte immer den Vorteil der Reisegestalt. Der Hunter muss alles selber zahlen. Muni, Food fürs Pet, Mounts. Der bekommt quasi nix geschenkt (außer Reppkosten TOTSTELLEN FTW!!!) ;-)
> 
> Nun ja in verbindung mit einer Questreihe fände ich es in Ordnung. Aber nicht das eigentliche Jägerpet, sondern evtl. ein spezielles Mount was man im laufe einer Q-Reihe zähmen müsste.




Mal ganz ehrlich, ihr könnt doch nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen. ein dudu oder ein pala gegen einen jäger. tztz ich denke wenn es möglich sein sollte, sollten mages auch auf ihrem wasserelementar reiten können. der muss dann aber länger leben als nur 45 sek. wäre das denn für euch ok?

Ich glaub nicht, weil auch einfach mal nur doof aussieht und was ist dann mit kriegern? die könnten ja im schutzbaum nen skill bekommen wo sie dann inem panzer sitzen. 

grübel was gibbt noch?

Ahja Schamies, die könnten dann auf ihren Elementaren umherziehen? Logisch? Sinnvoll? Ich glaube nicht.
Ach und die Priesterleine dann auf Schattengeist, wenn geskillt oder was? nicht wirklich. 

Meine Meinung:
Kein Reitmount für Jäger. Auch keines für Mages, Schamies, Priester. 



Yiraja schrieb:


> man kann au einfach mal nix sagen wenn man nur scheiße labert^^ so far ich fänd das wär ne geile idee ich bin zwar kei hunter spieler aber sowas wär ne echt nette erweiterung^^



@Yiraja Wenn du Posts sammeln willst, geh in nen Funthread. Und wenn das deine ehrliche Meinung war, fällt mir nur noch ein: Wer keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fr... halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> nein....die mounts sind NICHT gratis!!!
> 
> aber mir ist es auch total egal ob hunter ein mount bekommen oder nicht.....



Das bissl Gold, was du ausgeben musst ist seit BC NICHTS mehr!
Dudus sparen sich die 5k Gold fürs epic-fliegen! Oder net????


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. September 2008)

Tonnai schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, ihr könnt doch nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen. ein dudu oder ein pala gegen einen jäger. tztz ich denke wenn es möglich sein sollte, sollten mages auch auf ihrem wasserelementar reiten können. der muss dann aber länger leben als nur 45 sek. wäre das denn für euch ok?
> 
> Ich glaub nicht, weil auch einfach mal nur doof aussieht und was ist dann mit kriegern? die könnten ja im schutzbaum nen skill bekommen wo sie dann inem panzer sitzen.
> 
> ...




Wenn man mal von der tatsächlichen WoW-Mechanik wegdenkt, erscheint es mir sogar fast _*unlogisch das Jäger sich kein Mount zähmen können*_ WEIL:

- Der Hexer kann Dämonen beschwören, somit also auch ein Teufelsross->*logisch*
- Ein Jäger kann fast jedes noch so fette Vieh zähmen, aber für ein popeliges Zhevra reicht es nicht->*unlogisch*

Deine Beispiele hinken extremst. Weder ein Magier, noch ein Priester oder Krieger haben irgendwelche "Verbundenheiten" (Jäger: Tiere, Hexer: Dämonen) die es "logisch" rechtfertigen würde. Auf Paladine trifft das zwar auch nicht zu... aber dafür muss man Blizzard ankacken.

Deiner oben genannten Argumentation nach hätte KEINE Klasse ein Anrecht auf ein eigenes Mount und es bleibe nicht der Logik sondern Blizzards Willkür überlassen. Da aber Paladine ohne eine ähnlich logische Verbindung wie Jägewr oder Hexder mit einem eigenem Mount daher kommen IST es willkür von Blizzard und somit ist keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Evil_Mike (9. September 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Das bissl Gold, was du ausgeben musst ist seit BC NICHTS mehr!
> Dudus sparen sich die 5k Gold fürs epic-fliegen! Oder net????



nope, die questreihe kann man erst anfangen wenn man für 5k gold den reitskill gekauft hat.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2008)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Er muss sich dieses Mount schonmal gar nicht holen. Er kann!
> Das könnte man ebenso problemlos beim Jäger umsetzen.
> 
> Splitter gibts überall. Und die kosten nicht mal was! JA, richtig gelesen, die sind gratis! Ein Jägerpet brauch ständig Futter...
> ...




splitter muß sich der Hexenmeister ziehen bei Mobs 62 aufwärts bei stufe 70 das heißt keine splitter keine Dämonen 

Futter gibts auch umsonst bei Mobs 

zu Jägerpets müssen auch am leben gehalten stimmt 

Jägerpets haben weniger Funktionen stimmt nicht spiele auch nen Jäger und ein Wolf der nur Beißen kann macht mehr Schaden als die Teufelswache das Jägerpet kann einen Dämon von nen Hexer schneller killen als andersrum und die meisten Funktionen der Dämonen sind defensive oder passive für die Gruppe 

Ps spiele auch einen Jäger


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. September 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Das bissl Gold, was du ausgeben musst ist seit BC NICHTS mehr!
> Dudus sparen sich die 5k Gold fürs epic-fliegen! Oder net????



total falsch....aber sowas von falsch....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Dein letzter Satz ist mal herzlich dämlich, DENN:
> 
> 
> Deiner Signatur nach würde ich sagen du hast dich ziehen lassen und daher keine Ahnung von den Questreihen....




falsch ich habe mich mit diesen char nie ziehen lassen alles selber erarbeitet bis 70 sogar die Verdamniswachequest gemacht weil ich alles beschwören will und mein Epicmount hatte ich erst mit 64 wir sind mit 5 Hexenmeister in Düsterbruch gewessen um die Abschlussquest zu machen und wenn mich jemand auf meinen Server fragt ob ich ihn beim Abschlußquest in Düsterbruch helfe gehe ich gern mit habe die Mats immernoch auf der Bank.


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

Loel schon 1000 leute die abgestimmt haben XD Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viel interesse daran besteht =)

P.s.: Mehr Leute haben "Ja" geklickt als "Nein"! (bis jetzt)^^ Meine Idee is also recht gut angekommen =)


----------



## Drumexister (9. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Loel schon 1000 leute die abgestimmt haben XD Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viel interesse daran besteht =)
> 
> P.s.: Mehr Leute haben "Ja" geklickt als "Nein"! (bis jetzt)^^ Meine Idee is also recht gut angekommen =)


is auch ne geile idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (9. September 2008)

wenn dann erst ab lvl 30 bzw. 60 für epic und das mount sollte schon ne speziele größe habe weil wer will schon auf ner spinne reiten die 4x so klein is wie der reiter?^^


----------



## nuriina (9. September 2008)

Finde die Idee auch gut mir würde aber schon reichen wenn das Pet wieder beim reiten passiv nebenherläuft.


----------



## Trust78 (9. September 2008)

Spiel zwar nen Jäger aber fände es unfair den anderen gegenüber wenn ich auf meinem Pet reiten könnte. Das Pet ist halt zum kämpfen da und nicht zum reiten.


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

@ Nurrina
Die Idee is auch net schlecht, dass das Pet beim reiten nebenherläuft^^ Stell mir gerade so ne Schildkröte vor die nem 100% Spektraltieger hinterherrennt XD


----------



## chaosruler (9. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?



jaaaaa
vote 4 dudu als pet
gibt auch crunch crunch frolic (auch wenns für hunde is)


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

Das mit Dudus als Pet bezweifle ich XD Aber Blizz kan Jägern ja so ne Art Mindcontrol geben für Dudus wie der Priester das bei menschen kann^^
Oder der Hexer kann ja für 5min oder so Dämonen versklaven. Der Hunter kann das dann mit Bärchen^^
P.s.: Dürft das net ernst nehmen XDDDDDD


----------



## Vrost (9. September 2008)

Ich finde die Idee auch gut. Natürlich wäre dies an Voraussetzungen gebunden...

- Mindestlevel 70 (für 100%-Mount) + Mindestreitskill 225, besser 300.
- Zugang über Questreihe (Mount dauerhaft vorhanden) oder 
- Skill sehr tief im BM-Baum als Skill "Dressur" --> Mount ist nach umskillen auf MM oder SV wieder "frei" und weg
- eingeschränkte Auswahl der möglichen Reittiere (z.B. nur die, die nicht üblicherweise "gezähmt" werden können,
das wären z.B. die Saurier aus dem Krater von UnGoro, oder die Dämoneneber aus Schattenmond oder die Insekten
 aus Silithus)
- Klare Trennung von "Pet" und "Mount"

Eine Frage an alle, die sich hier Gedanken darüber machen wie albern ein Taure auf einer kleinen Spinne aussieht...

Habt Ihr schonmal gemerkt, dass viele Pets nach dem zähmen kleiner werden ? Glaub Ihr wirklich, dass - sollte 
dieser Vorschlag jemals ernsthaft umgesetzt werden - die Hunter auf Pet-Mounts in Pet-Grösse reiten oder traut Ihr Blizz
im Zweifelsfall eine geschicktere Programmierung zu ? (Unabhängig davon welche Tiere man dressieren könnte).


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

Ja das war ja auch nur die "Beta-Idee"^^ Klar gäbs viele einschrenkungen und Blizz müsste die Pet größe anpassen. Glaube aber net, dass das so ein großes Problem darstellen würde da bei Tauren eh alles größer is. Die Rrssi die Waffen Die Mounts also warum nicht die Pets wenn man drauf reiten könnte ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Das mit Dudus als Pet bezweifle ich XD Aber Blizz kan Jägern ja so ne Art Mindcontrol geben für Dudus wie der Priester das bei menschen kann^^
> Oder der Hexer kann ja für 5min oder so Dämonen versklaven. Der Hunter kann das dann mit Bärchen^^
> P.s.: Dürft das net ernst nehmen XDDDDDD




wildtier ängstigen funktioniert ganz gut immer lustig wie so ne katze rennt und denn dudu in baumgestalt zu bannen auch recht funny


----------



## Brubanani (9. September 2008)

Bis das kommt aha reiten mages auf ihren gesheepten gegnern und Krieger surfen auf ihren Schildern XD


----------



## Flooza (9. September 2008)

mages haben ja bald ihre Teppiche zum fliegen, also givee hunter mount pls1!!111!

edith: mages=schneider, trotzdem hunter mount need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR K (9. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?


gute idee^^


----------



## Teave (9. September 2008)

ich finde die vorstellung grauenhaft! MEIN PET IST MEIN TREUER FREUND UND MITSTREITER UND DANN SOLL ICH DEN REITEN????
N I E M A L S !!!!!!
...oder würdet ihr eure raidmitspieler als mount benutzen???
...naja einige von euch wahrscheinlich schon^^
 ok ok ich hab auch echt ne innige beziehung zu meinem pet...schliesslich kämpfen wir seite an seite...reiten kommt da nicht in frage!...selbst meine freunde sehen mein pet eher als mitstreiter als als pet....und das hat es sich verdient!

fazit: mein pet hat charakter und ist ein fester bestandteil unserer gruppe, und solche freunde werden NICHT als mount missbraucht und degradiert!

...so und jetzt dürft ihr euch darüber amüsieren, dass ich scheinbar kein rl hab^^


----------



## Alphàdog (9. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Loel schon 1000 leute die abgestimmt haben XD Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viel interesse daran besteht =)
> 
> P.s.: Mehr Leute haben "Ja" geklickt als "Nein"! (bis jetzt)^^ Meine Idee is also recht gut angekommen =)



weil warscheinlich ca 60% der leute jäger spielen


----------



## DD0815 (9. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> splitter muß sich der Hexenmeister ziehen bei Mobs 62 aufwärts bei stufe 70 das heißt keine splitter keine Dämonen


 = und die Mobs dafür gibts überall in der Scherbenwelt (Halbinsel mal ausgenommen), also kann man das was 7R0J4N3R geschrieben hat so auch stehen lassen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was fürs Petfutter nicht sooo einfach ist..kk aber auch net vieeeel schwerer..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten hat er ja auch gesagt dass man HM und Hunter nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen kann/sollte....

B2T: Spiele selbst u.a. einen Jäger und finde die Idee...zumindest interessant.... z.B. dass es im BM Baum geskillt werden könnte.
Aber richtig brauchen als Skill tu ich es nicht.

LG
DD0815


----------



## Arikros (9. September 2008)

Nein, wäre unfair den anderen gegenüber und sähe manchmal doof aus (Skorpion)


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. September 2008)

Teave schrieb:


> ich finde die vorstellung grauenhaft! MEIN PET IST MEIN TREUER FREUND UND MITSTREITER UND DANN SOLL ICH DEN REITEN????
> N I E M A L S !!!!!!
> ...oder würdet ihr eure raidmitspieler als mount benutzen???
> ...naja einige von euch wahrscheinlich schon^^
> ...



Frag mal einen Turnierreiter im RL ob er sein Pferd "degradiert"...


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Frag mal einen Turnierreiter im RL ob er sein Pferd "degradiert"...



LOL!!!^^


----------



## dockaos (9. September 2008)

Also...ich hab ein paar Seiten gelesen, jedoch sind mir dann die massiv vielen Beiträge weinerlicher und doch recht infantiler Natur zu dumm geworden, woraufhin ich mich entschlossen habe den ganzne Mist nicht zu lesen, in dem es wahrscheinlich darum geht, dass alle so unfair ist und das ichweißnichtwieviel100malxgold eh in ein paar Minuten gefarmt sind. (Unmittelbare Vorposter sind ausgenommen, da ich auch ihre Posts überblättert habe und dies meist persönlich genommen wird.)

Mein Vorschlag lautet: Keine Unterschiede mehr.

Reiten mit 30 ist bei einem erhötem Levelcap durchaus vernünftig, jedoch sollte das erlenen dessen, und die Inbesitznahme eines "Mounts", jeder Klasse, jeder Rasse, jeder Fraktion gleich viel Geld und Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Zugegeben, etwa 45 Gold sind nicht viel für den Skill und das Mount, doch muss es trotzdem nicht sein. (Ich möchte daran erinnern, dass es mir jetzt nur um das erste non-epic-Reitmount geht)

Ich sehe zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder jede Klasse bekommt eine spezifische, passende Questreihe, oder jede Klasse kann die Fähigkeit und das Mount in Form eines Beschwörungszaubers beim Trainer kaufen.

Wie diese Questreihen aussehen könnten ist Sache der Entwickler und nicht meine. 

Spezifische Mounts könnten z.B. folgende sein (Horde)

Schurke - Puma (schwarz, braun, grau)

Krieger - Donnerechse, oder Rhinozeros

Magier - Arkaner Elementar mit der Form eines Löwen 

Priester - weißes Ross mit leichtem Ornat

Jäger - Bär

OVer and out.

Flames werden ignoriert...Kiddies wüten also ins Leere..


----------



## Humbert (9. September 2008)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Hö? Epic reiten muss man ne Quest für machen? Seit wann das? Einfach zum Lehrer gehen, Gold raus rücken und schon kann man es... oder meinst du das Fliegen in Nordend? Dafür muss man ne Quest machen, stimmt.. aber die kostet kein Gold, sondern man bekommt sogar Gold dafür O.o



ich schreibte doch nur von denen die ausnahmen beim mount sind also pala hexer


----------



## Nekrataal (9. September 2008)

also ich finde diese Idee auch ganz ok. Aber ich würde nicht das Pet zum reiten nehmen, sondern wie hier schonmal gesagt wurde, das man sich das zähmen kann...Kohle für den Reitskill hinlegen dann Quest bekommen mit abschluss eines gezähmten Reittieres. Natürlich sollten nicht alle Wildtiere zähmbar sein wie z.B. Skorpione oder diese wabbel Phasen Dinger aus der Scherbenwelt...Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, würde es sogar begrüßen (wegen den ganzen Leuten die sich aufregen unfair da umsonst etc) das man sein Reitpet jederzeit wechseln kann, aber dann halt jedesmal (bei 100%) zum Lehrer gehen muss und eben 100g oder so hinlegen muss damit man sich ein neues zähmen kann...Das alte gezähmte sollte man dann nicht mehr benutzen können...

Über Wildtierkunde könnte man dann z.B. sehen welches Tier zum zähmen zur verfügung steht...So ist es ja jetzt auch, das man bei einigen Tieren die man nicht zähmen kann, das erst sieht wenn man Wildtierkunde drauf hat...

So meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## Syrink (9. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Was kommt nicht noch alles? Dann sollen Hunter demnächst auch noch Druiden zähmen können und als Pet haben?




also ich habn dudu als mount und einen als pet


----------



## Humbert (9. September 2008)

liest hier irgend jemand posts der reihe nach oder klickt sich jeder durch und postet "alles unfair"

mal ne frage was haltet ihr von den vorschlägen von dockaos ist mal ne gute idee.

dann zum thema jäger bekommen alles irgend woher umsonst also wir lernen einmal das zähmen dann haben wir einen begrenzten platz für pets also 3 mit stall und da muss man auch plätze kaufen
futter muss meistens gekocht werden damit es vom tier gegessen wird dem muss man wenn es der raid verlangt noch buff food extra kochen ala "kibbler"
dann manche skills lernt man durch andere tiere und nur durch diese also man muss sie sich zähmen dann mit ihnen umher rennen mehr füttern wegen treue stufe dann im kampf heilen geht vom mana ab (gut beim hexer auch) dann unsere tiere unter stützen nur den jäger hexer "pets" haben gruppen buffs dann seit neusten muss man alleine losziehen um überhaupt zähmen zu können also kein pet auch nur in der nähe oder durch pfeifen zu holen ist in manchen gegenden sehr heikel. und das sind eher mehrere pets die man für die unterschiedlichen skills zähmen sollte.

zu denen die immer denken reiten sieht auf pet scheisse aus wer redet davon das es das pet ist was nebenher läuft der thread heist jägermount und nicht jägerpetmount ??? weil alle denken äh skorpion äh spinne äh felshetzer äh gronn (der musste jetz sein ist nicht zähmbar).

ja dann kann auch der ingi mal ein mount für azeroth bauen alle ander reit mounts aus BC gehen ja auch oder?

alle die hier mit hexer vergleich kommen hexer bekommen ihre splitter von jedem mob aus scherbenwelt so fast jeden^^

jetzt hab ich grad eine gemeinsamkeit gefunden sie haben beide spezielle taschen der jäger den köcher oder murmelbeutel und der hexer seinen seelenbeutel. (leider kostet dem jäger im hohen level besondere munition aus kara z.B. etwas mehr.

und zu guter letzt was das reiten eigentlich mit beast master zutun und mit talent oder muss pala und hexer einen skillpunkt verbraten um des mount zubekommen?
und warum sollte er es wieder verlieren wenn er neues zähmt ??? unlogisch oder geht es sonst auch verlorenen wenn mal der rabenfürst droppt?

ich bin richtig dafür ist auch mal abwechslung im spiel


----------



## Destuk (9. September 2008)

pets sind begleiter im kampf kein fortbewegungsmittel!

ich setz mich doch auf nicht auf meinen hund . oder meine katzte . oder meine schildkröte....

nein das is was ganz anders daher ein klares nein


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2008)

ja, unbedingt, und n reit-totem für Schamanen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (10. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Hi Buffedcommunity,
> Ich lag eben in meinem Bett und hab ein gutes Buch gelesen ( World of Warcraft Aufstieg der Horde^^ ),
> als ich auf die Idee kam das Jäger auf ihrem pet reiten können. Dies könnte man wie beim Hexer oder Pala durch ne längere Questreihe erlernen oder halt auf lvl 80 oder 90 durch Irgendeine Skillung.
> Wollt mal fragen wie ihr die Idee findet =)
> ...





sorry hast du noch RL weil wenn man schon im Bett liegt dann noch was von wow lesen ...................nee danke aber ein bissel am Tag reicht weil arbeit frau und kind geht immer vor


----------



## Ebon (10. September 2008)

Wäre zwar ne super Idee, aber fänd ich unterm stich nicht so toll.

Was wäre wenn mein Begleider tot ist?
Fliegende Mount == Fliegende Begleider ...

Weiß nicht stell mir auch gerade vor, so im BG, steige ab Begleider läuft weiter (mitn Sattel drauf) sehr gefährlich ^^

Die Trennung zwischen Mount - Begleider - Char ist io so.

Würde aber als Jäger nicht umbedingt nein sagen wenn man mir es anbieten würde ^^


----------



## Blackmarco (10. September 2008)

Finde es total schwachsinnig wenn Jäger auf ihre pets reiten könntne....ich sage nur Eber,Krebs,Spinne etc würde lächerlich aussehen....selbst die Schildkröte aus dem TCG ist hässlich wie ein Eimer.


----------



## Kimosabe (10. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> man kann au einfach mal nix sagen wenn man nur scheiße labert^^ so far ich fänd das wär ne geile idee ich bin zwar kei hunter spieler aber sowas wär ne echt nette erweiterung^^



man kann auch einfach nix sagen wenn man eh nur dumm beleidigt.

es is unfair allen anderen klassen gegenüber und wird daher nie implementiert werden.


----------



## Thalveas (10. September 2008)

frag mal lucky luk.
der reitet auch auf seinem besten freund-

atreju reitet drauf
gandalf

eragon

mannoman so ziemlich jeder reitet auf seinen freunden..(wenns tiere sind und es sich um nen vidspiel handelt oder einem film)

also wtf--

lasst hunter auf ihren pets reiten^^


----------



## Laxera (10. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit nem extra reitskill für hunter so 6k gold 10k 11 k?...



gehts noch?

ich finde die idee gut, ich meine ich mecker ja auch nicht über palas/hexer die ein klassenmount haben und das erste (60%) sogar nachgeworfen bekommen (ich meine mal ehrlich die paar silber....*kopfschüttel*...vor allem beim hexer, der sich das geld ja auch farmen kann (ok beim pala weniger....farmen mit pala ist mies - hab kollegen mit pala als main und der tut sich echt hart mit farmen...)


mfg LAX
ps: 100-500 gold für den skill währe ok, aber mehr? NEIN!


----------



## Kankru (10. September 2008)

Evil_Mike schrieb:


> nope, die questreihe kann man erst anfangen wenn man für 5k gold den reitskill gekauft hat.



kk(deswegen das "oder?" nach meinem Satz), damit lag ich falsch, aber was ist schon das Kack-Häufchen Gold für die normalen Mounts, Pre-BC waren die normalen Mounts noch teuer, regt euch mal wegen der Kosten ab.
Einfach nur jeden Mist im AH verkaufen den man nicht braucht und man hat nie Probleme...


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (10. September 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> sorry hast du noch RL weil wenn man schon im Bett liegt dann noch was von wow lesen ...................nee danke aber ein bissel am Tag reicht weil arbeit frau und kind geht immer vor



Wer oder Was gibt dir das Recht, über das Privatleben von Menschen zu urteilen, die du nicht kennst?
Was ist am Lesen verkehrt? Was ist am Lesen von Büchern über WoW so verkehrt? Worin besteht der Unterschied zu anderen (Fantasy-)Büchern?

Und nicht mal etwas zur Diskussion beitragen..



Kimosabe schrieb:


> man kann auch einfach nix sagen wenn man eh nur dumm beleidigt.
> 
> es is unfair allen anderen klassen gegenüber und wird daher nie implementiert werden.



Bitte begründe nachvollziehbar, was daran unfair sein soll, Herr Hexenmeister - der sein Mount für ein paar Silber hinterher geworfen kommt.



Und wie UNFAIR(!!): Hexer und Paladine haben einen Taschenplatz mehr, da sie kein Mount benötigen! Muss auch entfernt werden! Weil unfair und so, weil halt unfair. Und überhaupt WoW unfair weil wegen weil!


----------



## Carnificis (10. September 2008)

ich seh die animation schon:

der kampf ist grad vorbei und der gegner fällt zu boden mein raptor läuft auf mich zu ich halte mich an den zügeln fest sitze mit einem eleganten sprung auf und wir reiten in die nächste mobgruppe wo ich denn rückwärts von meinem freund runterrutsche mein begleiter zum gegner stürmt und ich meinen nächsten schuss lade .... muahahaha herrlich



wird aber wohl nie kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (10. September 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ja, unbedingt, und n reit-totem für Schamanen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL sehr geil XDDD Aber net so realisierbar bzw. realistisch^^ Das Bild is sehr geil^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. September 2008)

/ironie on
ja klar und palas reiten auf ihren angstblasen durch die gegend
/ironie off

finde es auch unfair dass hexer und palas ihr mount fast umsonst bekommen. es ist schon unfair genug dass palas hexer ihr mount fast umsonst bekommen


----------



## oliilo (10. September 2008)

ich finde er JEDE Klasse sollte individuelle reittiere haben KÖNNEN umsonst oder nicht ist mir schnurz aber so zum beispiel hunter kann eben ein Tier zähmen und dann dies nur als reittier benutzen der schamane hat ein Geisterwolf der dudu kann sich verwandeln 
der Schurke hat irgenteinschattenwesen 
priest ein Engel Evtl auch ein Schattenwesen wen schadow 
Krieger irgendein gepanzerten Bär oder so 
mages den teppich 
fehlt noch eine Klasse ? o.0


----------



## Azerak (10. September 2008)

Wie oft wird denn diese Idee noch gepostet?

Naja. Bin für ein klares "nein".

Warum?  Weil es unfair wäre denn Jäger könnten sich ohne Ruf ihr Pet aussuchen.


----------



## Drumexister (10. September 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Nein, wäre unfair den anderen gegenüber und sähe manchmal doof aus (Skorpion)


1. muss es nicht jedes pet sein, z.B. könnte man sagen man darf sich eine xtra mount zähmen oder so und 2. wa sist daran unfair? den Hexern und Paladosen werden ihre mounts auch in den arsch geschoben, beschert sich einer? NEIN! und wenn du sagst ja hexer haben aber auch stoff rüstung etc. NA UND? Palas haben platte beschwert sich einer? NEIN! also was wäre daran unfair? ich finde jede klase sollte ein kalssen mount bekommen, und ich finde es eher UNFAIR das diese paladosen udn die hexer ihre mounts wortwörtlich in den arsch geschoben bekommen :O
meine meinung flamet mcih doch :/


----------



## Two (10. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> immer die klasse wo der main is imemr neue fähigkeiten die so overpowert sind haben wollen na?^^
> nein soll er nicht können und wenn schon dann so langsam wie normal
> sonst will ich für meinen druiden auch ne riesig schnelle reisegestellt wenn n jäger das bekommen würde...


du als druide musst dich ja nicht beschweren
hier habt viele schöne formen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finde die flugform ziemlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

